# The Holy Hose



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry, I meant to say HOLEY..
I bought a hose from ebay a few months ago in late December after Christmas. It was about 50 dollars for the hose and shipping. I got a 4" x 50' Dust collection hose. I've been using it for a while now, I had a few holes rip open in it, and ended up hacking off probably 10+ feet of this hose. I also noticed a ton of little tiny rips in it just about every coil. Pretty sure it's not supposed to do that after only 4 months of light use.. The hose said "New" on ebay, so I said what the hell. I just emailed the seller telling them what happened, and I said that I'm pretty sure it shouldn't do this in only 4 months.

What do you guys think, Should this be happening to a "new" hose only 4 months old from light use?
Do any of you guys out there have a flex hose, and how long has it lasted you?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Locodcdude said:


> What do you guys think, Should this be happening to a "new" hose only 4 months old from light use?
> Do any of you guys out there have a flex hose, and how long has it lasted you?


It should last longer than that. It depends on what you're picking up. If it's broken glass...not too long. If I buy "new" it'll be from a store or supplier.












 







.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> It should last longer than that. It depends on what you're picking up. If it's broken glass...not too long. If I buy "new" it'll be from a store or supplier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
+1 on the comments. The trouble with buying new on ebay is you have no idea how long it's been sitting on their shelf even if it is "new" according to them. New may just mean never used or unopened packaging. Age is not kind to plastic hose or rubber for that matter. I hope you're not using all 50' in one piece. That will wreak havoc on your air flow to your dust collector..


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

The hose was from a company that sells things on ebay. It wasn't just some old guy getting rid of crap that's been laying in his garage for 50 years unused. Besides, if the item was listed as "New" and it's not "New" then that's false advertising, and I was scammed. I didn't expect it to be as good as a rockler dust right, but eh.. Hopefully they are kind enough to replace it or replace my money, but I doubt it..


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Locodcdude said:


> The hose was from a company that sells things on ebay. It wasn't just some old guy getting rid of crap that's been laying in his garage for 50 years unused. Besides, if the item was listed as "New" and it's not "New" then that's false advertising, and I was scammed. I didn't expect it to be as good as a rockler dust right, but eh.. Hopefully they are kind enough to replace it or replace my money, but I doubt it..


I understand that it's a company that sells things on ebay. What I think though is that a lot of those company's on ebay buy closeouts or overstocks from other seller's and those items may have been sitting around a much longer time than would be advisable. Also, a lot of it is "offshore" stuff of questionable quality anyway.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Locodcdude said:


> Sorry, I meant to say HOLEY..
> I bought a hose from ebay a few months ago in late December after Christmas. It was about 50 dollars for the hose and shipping. I got a 4" x 50' Dust collection hose. I've been using it for a while now, I had a few holes rip open in it, and ended up hacking off probably 10+ feet of this hose. I also noticed a ton of little tiny rips in it just about every coil. Pretty sure it's not supposed to do that after only 4 months of light use.. The hose said "New" on ebay, so I said what the hell. I just emailed the seller telling them what happened, and I said that I'm pretty sure it shouldn't do this in only 4 months.
> 
> What do you guys think, Should this be happening to a "new" hose only 4 months old from light use?
> Do any of you guys out there have a flex hose, and how long has it lasted you?


To answer your questions.... I bought about 30' of hose about 5-6 years ago from rockler, and use most it every weekend hooking up various tools around my shop. Some are stationary, and some are moved around quite a bit, and I have not had any problems with holes what so ever. the only problem that I have been having is when I cut the hose, the wire that coils around seems to get longer, or the rubber/plastic hose shrinks a bit. I seem to have to cut the wire down sometimes.

I think you got faulty hose, and maybe got what you paid for. I would definitely take it up with the seller, and then ebay if the seller won't do anything about it.

Fabian


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you for the awesome advice guys! You're always a great deal of help. I emailed the seller hoping they will do something about it. Hopefully they will just admit it was a pile of junk and take it back, which I doubt.. Any kind of money I get back would be awesome, so I can put it towards a Rockler dust right hose.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

do an internet search for 4" flex hose, I got some electrically conductive for less than most woodworking stores sell regular for. I've been using it for about 6 years with no problems.

There are several industries that use 4" flex hose besides woodworking so there are lots of options....


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have some fairly light duty stuff from Penn State that I Have had in use now for about 2 years with no issues.


----------

